# Illegal to dye eyebrows?



## Ireland (Aug 23, 2007)

OK - so I'm planning on dying my hair a dramatically lighter shade than I naturally have. And my dark eyebrows would look plain wrong and not very corrdinated with my hair color.

The problem is, I live in Washington State, and everytime I try to consult a hair salon by phone they tell me they can't dye my brows because there is a law against that. I'm just frustrated and was wondering where exactly is it legal then? closest to where I'm from? howcome celebrities get to dye their brows all the time.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 23, 2007)

I have no idea! I can find anything about it. Maybe it's the term you used. Ask if they can lighten brows, don't say dye.

You can also lighten your brows yourself with Jolen creme bleach too...just be careful not to get it in your eyes.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 23, 2007)

Well you won't need to dye your brows, but lighten them with a cream bleach. You can buy it at the drugstore...ie Jolen.

It is in fact illegal in some states to get brows tinted becaause if it gets in your eyes there is a risk of blindness.


----------



## Ireland (Aug 23, 2007)

But see my eyebrows are almost black. And my desired hair color will be almost a golden brown, possibly with highlights, so i feel like i need to get them professionally dyed. If I used that product (Jolen) would it leave me with a redish tint? because that's my main concern.


----------



## Nox (Aug 23, 2007)

If you get golden brown hair, you could pull off medium brown brows.

One time, I accidently got blonde eyebrows when I left the L'Oreal Blondissimo (or whatever) color on them. I was trying to get them light brown so I could then re-color them exactly how I wanted. I can assert that that brand works. I just put strips of tissue paper to cover my bleach covered brows so that the formula doesn't run down or dry out.

I hope this helps.


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 23, 2007)

If you use Jolen twice, it should almost make them blonde, so rinse it off before they get too light. Do you know who Britney Murphy is? Her eyebrows used to be black/dark brown!! They're pretty blonde now.

Remember her back in "Clueless"


----------



## allyoop (Aug 23, 2007)

Shave them off then draw them on the color you like. (J/K)


----------



## SalJ (Aug 24, 2007)

Britney's brows were lightened with jolen facial bleach for the Boys video!! Plus it's quite thick so it won't run down when you're using it.


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 24, 2007)

My friend gets her eyebrows colored in Washington State. I didn't know it was illegal.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 24, 2007)

How can that be illegal? I guess there is a chance it can get into someones eyes but if the person is careful that shouldnt happen.


----------



## SalJ (Aug 24, 2007)

It shouldn't get anywhere near the eye. The dye we used at college to dye eyebrows wasn't runny enough and barrier cream was put around the eyebrow to stop any colour geting on the skin.

Same tint was used with eyelash dyeing. It shouldn't get in your eye if the therapist is good but when we first learnt one of the girls got some in my eye because she was too rough, but apart from stinging for about 5 minutes, it wasn't that bad!


----------



## monniej (Aug 24, 2007)

i know that the FDA is the watch dog for cosmetics. check out this link. hopefully you'll find what you need! let us know!

US FDA/CFSAN Cosmetics - Table of Contents


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 24, 2007)

Honestly....you will have to bleach your brows no matter what. If they are dark they aren't going to lighten without bleaching first. Get the Jolen, put it on for like 30 seconds at a time until you get your desired color. If they turn reddish...well they would do that with a pro too.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree about the jolen..I see Carmindy from " What not to Wear" do it all the time..


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 22, 2007)

it may also be that they arent allowed to do it at SALONS... you may want to try an Aesthetician...


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 22, 2007)

I dunno, it's legal in GA.


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 22, 2007)

Just as i thought!!! you can have your brows tinted and colored at SPAS in Washington! In certain states you have to be certified to do certain things, and since that is a specialty type service, it wouldnt be something they teach in beauty school 101.


----------



## luvoman (Sep 22, 2007)

i dye them at home !!!! didn know that its not good


----------



## Terri Robinson (May 20, 2014)

In WA state you cannot have your hairstylist dye your eyebrows with haircolor BUT your esthetician CAN tint lashes and/or brows with an eye-safe product.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 20, 2014)

Ireland said:


> OK - so I'm planning on dying my hair a dramatically lighter shade than I naturally have. And my dark eyebrows would look plain wrong and not very corrdinated with my hair color.
> 
> The problem is, I live in Washington State, and everytime I try to consult a hair salon by phone they tell me they can't dye my brows because there is a law against that. I'm just frustrated and was wondering where exactly is it legal then? closest to where I'm from? howcome celebrities get to dye their brows all the time.


I'm also in Washington State and I don't see anything in the RCWs but they are always modifying the laws. Some salons will not do it due to the liability risk however look for a salon, school or spa that specializes in brow tinting.


----------



## Esthylove (May 21, 2014)

Some states they can't do it. I'm licensed in Cali and you can't get your brows or lashes tinted. But now I'm licensed in another state and we can do both here. You could always fill in your brows if you can't find a place that can do it for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

